# OUTER BANKS~BEACHWOODS RESORT~1BR/2BA SLPS 4 ~8/6-8/13  $700



## Egret1986 (Jul 17, 2017)

https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Beachwoods-Resort

BEACHWOODS RESORT
KITTY HAWK, NC

ONE BEDROOM/TWO BATHROOM/FULL KITCHEN/SLPS 4
AUGUST 6-13, 2017
$700

FULLY RENOVATED RESORT IN 2015!

INDOOR WATER PARK, HUGE OUTDOOR POOL, LARGE FITNESS CENTER, GAME ROOM, ACTIVITY ROOM, LAKE, PADDLE BOATS, HIKING, BEACH PARKING AND MORE!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 18, 2017)

I am the owner.  No $25 daily amenity fee will be charged.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jul 18, 2017)

please check your PM. thanks


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 18, 2017)

cruzad3r said:


> please check your PM. thanks


Got it.  Will be able to call you tomorrow after 2:00 pm.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 21, 2017)

Rental no longer available.


----------

